# Furniture designs



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello folks,

If anyone is looking for high end furniture designs I can contribute 35 years of designing and building furniture to the table. You can go to my blog to view furniture past and present as well as CAD designs , prototypes, conceptual pieces ect... All designs have been executed at one time or another and have full working drawings. You do need to have the ability to get a CAD file, either, DXF,DWG, OBJ, or .CO OR 3DS, sorry I dont use sketchup. for the .CO format you can go to ashlar vellum we site and download there free file viewer which will read all my .CO files .

I am also working on a High End architectural line which is more studio art rather than period furniture.

Designs range from entry level woodworker to seasoned veteran.

Any question on resources or techniques on fabrication fell free to ask.

Some designs are straight forward some are very advanced, most do incorporate veneer, specialty hardware and finishes.

Enjoy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

"the blog you are looking for does not exist"

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

Might have to use http


----------



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

http://customonedesign.blogspot.com


----------



## paragonremodeling (Sep 27, 2011)

Can show the pics of your furniture designs?


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

what are you using for your drawings and renderings? I'm asking as a nerd / half-an architect.


----------



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

cellophane said:


> what are you using for your drawings and renderings? I'm asking as a nerd / half-an architect.


It all depends on the piece and what the composition of the piece is. But for the most part I use Ashlar Vellum Cobalt. If the piece has a lot of organic shapes or difficult meshes then I will use Alias Design from Auto Cad, Or a combination of Cobalt, Alias, and Autocad 12 for Mac.

By organic I mean if the piece incorporates upholstery, cushions ect. Or classical architectural elements, bucraniums, corbels, detailed column capitals ect...

"Louie-ville" great city, home of the Humana building by Michael Graves. Big Graves fan myself.:thumbsup:

What's a half-an architect?:smile:


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

customone said:


> It all depends on the piece and what the composition of the piece is. But for the most part I use Ashlar Vellum Cobalt. If the piece has a lot of organic shapes or difficult meshes then I will use Alias Design from Auto Cad, Or a combination of Cobalt, Alias, and Autocad 12 for Mac.
> 
> "Louie-ville" great city, home of the Humana building by Michael Graves. Big Graves fan myself.:thumbsup:
> 
> What's a half-an architect?:smile:


hm. I've only heard of one of those. go figure. I'm always suprised at how much software there is out there. I assume you've looked at Max / SU and some of the other packages? How does what you use compare to those? I know SU pretty well but it is awful with complicated curves. Max is just stupidly complicated...

Graves has his moments. I'm more of a Bauhaus / Mid-Century guy myself. One of these days I'll make it up to Columbus IN to see all the cool stuff they have there. It's only about an hour from here. Louisville is a great town though. DeLeon & Primmer is here also - they are all the rage lately. Made the cover of Arch. Record a few times as well as a slew of design awards. I dig their stuff.

A half-architect is a term I just made up as I technically am not an architect as I am not licensed and there are all kinds of legal restrictions on saying 'I'm an architect.' In this context it is probably ok but I like to not put myself in a spot where I might get in trouble. Felonies don't sit well with me  Technically the AIA would consider me an Intern Architect (or Architect Intern) but then explaining the whole intern thing is a pain. :thumbdown:


----------



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I have used Max in the past but prefer Alias Design. Tried SU when it was in the Beta stage and found it to be to limited, it since has improved but is geared more towards entry level design work.

I take you are doing your 3 year internship in an architectural firm prior to taking the test?.

What field ( interior, exterior, residential, commercial, ect...) to you intend to concentrate on?

I like Bauhaus as well, to test your woodworking skills you should try to make Josef Hartwigs Bauhaus chess set, rather simple exercise.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

customone said:


> Yes I have used Max in the past but prefer Alias Design. Tried SU when it was in the Beta stage and found it to be to limited, it since has improved but is geared more towards entry level design work.
> 
> I take you are doing your 3 year internship in an architectural firm prior to taking the test?.
> 
> ...


We use SU alot for renderings but it does have its limits. It's great for schematic work or massing though. We are slowly moving over to Revit which is a whole other can of worms.

I've finished my requried hours - just haven't found the oomph to actually start with the tests. 

I actually want to get more into Urban Planning / Design & Suburban (re)design but I'm afraid that will require more school and a different firm. There aren't many planning firms here unfortunately  We do mostly commercial work here - offices, multi-family, medical etc. It's good experience but definately not my dream job. 

That's a neat chess set. I'll make a note of it and see what I can cobble together at some point. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This winter I'm hoping to get started on a lyre end table.
I have most of the design sketched out, just haven't quite
gotten the very bottom part in my head yet...so when I popped onto
your blog link, I was quite surprised to see a lyre table. :smile: gorgeous table btw...:thumbsup:

We've made two lyre chairs and a lyre clock, all original designs. I love
the lyre design and anxious to get started on our table, but have a few projects to complete first.


----------



## customone (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. If you need any help let me know.

Thanks again .


----------

